# U 214 Contract with Greece canceled



## ironduke57 (24 Sep 2009)

Someone in need of four new Sub´s? Only slightly used.* 

*Greece in Default on U-214 Submarine Order*



> On Monday Sept 21/09, ThyssenKrupp Marine informed the Greek Minister of Defence that it was canceling “The Archimedes Project” contract for 4 U-214 diesel-electric submarines with Air-Independent Propulsion technology, because the government’s payments had remained underwater for too long. Accumulated payment arrears are over EUR 520 million ($767 million). ThyssenKrupp and its subsidiary Hellenic Shipyards will now seek international arbitration, in order to recover some of the payments due under its contract.
> 
> This development is the just the latest chapter in a long saga. If the issue remains unresolved, or arbitration results in termination payments but no delivery, Greece could find itself without a submarine force…



Source & more: 
- http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Greece-in-Default-on-U-214-Submarine-Order-05801/

Regards,
ironduke57

*Come´s with manuals and controls in greek.


----------



## ironduke57 (8 Oct 2009)

*Taiwan in talks with Germany over four submarines: report*



> Taipei: Taiwan is considering purchasing four German-built submarines that had been rejected by the Greek Navy, a report said Wednesday.
> 
> According to Next Magazine, Taiwan's military approached Kiel-based shipbuilder Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) for four Class 214s after Athens rejected them for not meeting standard requirements.
> 
> ...


- http://www.defencetalk.com/taiwan-in-talks-with-germany-over-four-subs-report-22472/

Regards,
ironduke57


----------

